# Action Fight League Rumble at the Rock



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

September 25, 2009

Seminole Hard Rock Hotel and Casino,
Hollywood, Fla. 

Crafton Wallace vs. Danny Babcock
Mike Bernhard vs. Tom Gallicchio
John Kelly vs. Nico Parella
Steve Bruno vs. Clayton McKinney
Moyses Gabin vs. Ariel Gandulla


----------

